# Fragebogen ohne Mailprogramm



## fremape (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

habe mit Dreamweaver einen Online - Fragebogen erstellt.
Klappt auch alles wunderbar, die Ergebnisse werden mir durch das beim Nutzer installierte Mailprogramm per Mail zugeschickt.
Jetzt möchte ich aber, dass mir die Ergebnisse nicht über das Mailprogramm des Nutzers zugeschickt werden, sondern irgendwie anders, halt ohne Mailprogramm.

Hab leider nur sehr begrenzte Kenntnisse und komme daher nicht weiter

Ist es ausserdem möglich, die Ergebnisse direkt in eine Datenbank einfliessen zu lassen?

Danke


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Ja sicher ist das möglich...

Die Resultate einfach per Mail zu verschicken kannst du mit HTML machen.
Die Resultate schön per Mail zu formatieren und zu verschicken mit PHP und es auch in die DB eintragen lassen auch mit PHP (oder einer anderen Script-Sprache).


----------



## fremape (30. April 2004)

okay...

kannst Du mir auch erklären, wie das funktioniert?

Die Zusendung der Ergebnisse ohne Zugriff auf das Mailprogramm würde schon reichen...

Danke


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Im action einfach ein mailto: einfügen...


```
<form action="mailto:test@test.ch" ....>
```


----------



## fremape (30. April 2004)

soweit is klar, aber dabei greift er ja auf das installierte Mailprogramm zu.
Ich möchte ja, dass das eben nicht passiert....


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Wenn du das mit HTML machen willst ist das ja notwendig, wie willst du sonst das E-Mail verschicken (HTML --> Clientseitig).

Ansonsten musst du das mit PHP oder so machen (Funktion mail() in PHP).


----------

